

Unhappy, unhappy, Apple makes me very very unhappy - Masat
https://medium.com/@marcmasat/the-broadway-show-30fa6292a7c8

======
dlu
Gonna need some more details. I'm still not 100% sure what's going on

~~~
Masat
[https://medium.com/@marcmasat/apple-itunes-support-
aa2fb0f9c...](https://medium.com/@marcmasat/apple-itunes-support-aa2fb0f9c4c)

